# Internet Time Server



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hier findet ihr eine Liste von im Internet stehenden Zeit Servern die über NTP bzw. DTP abgefragt werden können:
http://www.boulder.nist.gov/timefreq/service/time-servers.html

Gruß Tom


----------

